
Ask HN: Best Linux/dev laptop as of October 2015? - sashazykov
I want to replace my macbook air 11 by something light, quiet and running linux. Is it possible now?
======
smt88
It'd be hard for us to make this decision for you. Some people feel like they
really need a huge screen, some don't. You have lots of personal preferences
that we don't know.

Here's a process you can follow to decide, though:

1\. Find a laptop you like that's in your price range.

2\. Buy the laptop, making sure it has a no-questions-asked return policy with
no restocking fee (Amazon, Microsoft, and certain OEMs all have this). I think
the Dell XPS 13/15 are good places to start, as Dell officially supports Linux
on these.

3\. Try your favorite Linux distro by booting "live" from a USB drive. Ubuntu
is a good option for laptops because you can usually Google "ubuntu [insert
problem] [insert laptop]" and find a forum post about it.

4\. If Linux doesn't work well enough for you, return the laptop and start
again at step 1. I haven't so far had any more issues with Ubuntu on a laptop
than I have on a desktop, so I don't know that you'd have to do this many
times. To be honest, though, the problems on both laptops and desktops were
too great, and I finally switched back to Windows after 5 years. Your mileage
will vary, I'm sure.

~~~
sfilipov
Just a reminder regarding the Dell XPS. Dell officially supports Linux on
these _only_ on the developer editions. The Windows versions differ in things
like the Wi-Fi module and are not recommended if you plan to use Linux.

~~~
smt88
> Windows versions differ in things like the Wi-Fi module

Really? That's odd. Is there a parts sheet that lets you check which module
the Windows version uses?

~~~
sfilipov
According to ArchWiki[1] the Windows version and Developer editions use Dell
DW1560 and Intel 7265 respectively.

[1]
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_13_(2015)#Mode...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_13_\(2015\)#Model_differences)

------
calvins
I've been using a Samsung Series 9
([http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0082PZ1JU](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0082PZ1JU))
with Linux for about three years and I've been very happy with the laptop.

All the special function keys work, battery life is good, sleep works, etc.
The only imperfection is that after I close the lid and it goes to sleep, when
I reopen it, it forgets that I've disabled the trackpad, so I have to press
the function button that disables the trackpad each time it comes back from
sleep (I use an external mouse).

~~~
sashazykov
Which linux do you use? I really like how samsung series 9 looks like, and I
suggested my friend to buy it three years ago. He also like the laptop, but he
told me that he has some performance problems in ubuntu.

~~~
calvins
I use ubuntu, and haven't noticed any performance issues. What sorts of things
did your friend report?

Edit: I have a model with 8GB RAM and SSD, but some models have less RAM and
solid-state drives.

------
gnulnx
I am a big fan of the Asus Zenbook Core M
([http://www.ultrabookreview.com/5868-asus-zenbook-
ux305-revie...](http://www.ultrabookreview.com/5868-asus-zenbook-
ux305-review/)).

Low power CPU, plenty of RAM, large enough SSD, 1080p, and a matte screen. As
I spend most of my time in remote SSH terminals, the Core M doesn't bother me.
It is lightweight and fast enough.

I am looking forward to the updated Zenbook, supposed to be released this
quarter.

Also, the price is right on.

------
rgoomar
I have a Thinkpad T450S and it is working amazingly with Fedora 22.

It is very lightweight and battery life / support is good in Linux Kernel 4.x

~~~
kashyapc
Yep, was about to recommend this.

My configuration is about the same[ _] with SSD, and I 'm super happy with
this for my Linux/Virtualization development environment.

[_] I'm using T440s, by the time I got this last year in OCT-2014, the T450s,
which is reverted to the sensible clickpad (with "two right and left
clickers"[1]), wasn't released yet.

[1] [http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/04/lenovo-
thinkpad-x1-carbon...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/04/lenovo-
thinkpad-x1-carbon-2015/)

------
anonbanker
I decided on a touchscreen Chromebook. flashed firmware, and installed gentoo.
Runs like a dream. battery lasts for about 5 hours in KDE/Plasma 5. 3D is good
enough to play minecraft at 50fps with high settings. Stick a bigger hard
drive in if you care, in this era of cloud computing and flash storage.

~~~
sashazykov
Thanks! Is it hard to flash it? Which one do you use?

~~~
anonbanker
(CTRL-ALT-T to get a terminal in chrome, then type "shell") copy-paste the rom
download script from johnlewis.ie, backup your firmware from the menu, then
flash the firmware and boot your favorite LiveUSB of choice. I use KaOS[0] as
my preferred LiveCD while I install arch (with OpenRC) or Gentoo.

I have a C720P. There are two versions. should you have the older version
(cyapa touchpad module), any modern kernel will work. If you have a Elan
touchpad (i.e. touchpad doesn't work on boot), you'll have to patch a kernel
driver. I could create a full overlay for my gentoo modifications, but I doubt
anyone would want to use it. :)

0\. [http://kaosx.us](http://kaosx.us)

------
wlamont
I have been using a System 76 Gazelle Pro since 2012 running either Ubuntu or
Mint and I love it. They are solid laptops. The help center is very friendly
and knowledgeable. I had one problem when I first got my machine and they
handled it in about 10 minutes with a link to a new linux kernel.

------
mikejmoffitt
If you don't need the newest and fastest, I recommend a ThinkPad X201 (upgrade
the LCD to an AFFS one if you like a little DIY), or you can go really hard
and get an X61.

Debian has worked great on both.

~~~
MegaLeon
I'd say that since X201 go so cheap nowadays, you might as well add $20 to
that and get a X220 instead for better hinges, trackpad and CPU juice.

~~~
mikejmoffitt
Disagreed - the X220 top lid is flimsy and cracks easily, and the resolution
is impressively terrible (WXGA! In 2015!). I do appreciate its moderate
battery improvements, but I'd prefer an X201 in just about any other way.

EDIT: I almost forgot that the X220 front bezel warps outwards in even the
slightest cast of sunlight on a nice day. It's pretty alarming when it's not
expected.

------
bfrog
I dig my x220, nicest laptop I've ever owned and completely repairable. I've
replaced a few minor things and the screen with relative ease. I've seen a few
macbook pros die bought before and after my x220 with things that just weren't
repairable... forget that. If you want to buy something that lasts longer than
the warranty without major hassles, get something repairable.

------
arunpn123
I recommend Lenovo X1 carbon 3rd gen. At 2.8 pounds, it is lighter than the
Macbook Air but with a bigger 14 inch screen. I run Ubuntu on it and am pretty
happy with it.

------
bootcat
I would recommend Lenovo Z70 loaded with 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD and Core i7. Its
sleek, bit wide but correctly priced at $800. Also it comes with Basic NVIDIA
GPU.

------
TurboHaskal
My vote goes for the x250.

Great keyboard, nice 1080p display, trackpoint, (hot)swappable batteries and
several storage options.

The trackpad sucks and RAM runs on single channel though.

~~~
justinlilly
I have this laptop. The 8gb ram is a real issue for me (due to VM usage), so
I'm looking to switch away from it.

That said, aside from the memory issue.. I love this laptop.

~~~
TurboHaskal
You could always get one of those new 16gb modules.

------
whatok
Ubuntu 14 worked after changing some EFI garbage in the BIOS on my 2015 Lenovo
Carbon X1

------
tmaly
I got a macbook pro back in July and I just use homebrew to install the linux
equivalents I need. I have a few VPS machines running Ubuntu 14.04 and all my
code works fine between both environments

~~~
eecks
I got a MacBook Pro too. Couldn't find a linux laptop that was equivalent tbh

~~~
tmaly
I really did want a real linux box, but the resolution and integration of the
hardware and software on osx is really nice. I was using a asus netbook prior
to this.

------
praveendiwakar
Thinkpad T450S

